# Aluhülse/Shim aus Xizang entfernen - wie mache ich das nur - hiiiilfe!!!



## ceo (22. Oktober 2015)

ich habe ein problem. hoffentlich bekomme ich durch diesen thread den entscheidenden tipp. so sieht mein problem aus:






der verkäufer/vorbesitzer hat die verbogene hülse nicht erwähnt und behauptet auch davon nix zu wissen, ich bin etwas hilflos. habe schon etwas geld in diesen traumrahmen gesteckt, aber da die hülse total fest sitzt (schätze geklebt ) ist an aufbau nicht zu denken. bislang habe ich versucht, mit einem heissluftfön das sitzrohr zu erwärmen, um, dann mit einer zange an der hülse zu ziehen - erfolglos, nichtmal ein halber millimeter 

hatte noch nie einen titanrahmen. grundsätzlich würde ich gerne verstehen, wozu man diese hülse braucht, die ja scheinbar original werksseitig zum rahmen gehörte.


----------



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2015)

Mit Geduld, Zeit und einem ausgespannten Sägeblatt einer Puksäge vielleicht.






Viel Erfolg!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2015)

oha, gibt's nicht irgendeine sanfte methode, ohne mit der säge am rahmen zu arbeiten? hat irgendjemand hier schonmal die hülse aus einem xizang entfernt? wenn ja, wie? und wie lang ist sie??? ich habe per pm auch den tipp bekommen, cola auf die stelle einwirken zu lassen. damit habe ich bei festgegammelten stützen in stahlrahmen gute erfahrungen, aber kann man die so übertragen?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Oktober 2015)

Es sieht doch eigentlich aus, wie eine Reduzierhülse? Wie tief geht die Hülse rein? Wie sieht es aus, wo die Hülse unten endet? Ist sie verbindlich


----------



## ceo (24. Oktober 2015)

klar ist's 'ne reduzierhülse. habe mit einer alten speiche ermittelt, dass die hülse ca. 10cm lang ist. wie meinst du "verbindlich"?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

was Du benötigst ist ein "Wichser" /Schlaghammer analog den Austreibern für Gleitbuchsen an Gabeln.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/RockShox-Universal-Bushing-Removal-Tool/dp/B001CJXCCG

Die Einsätze unten kippen und es gibt sie in unterschiedlichen Breiten für unterschiedliche Buchsen. Ich habe mir solch ein Werkzeug nach eigenen Angaben watterjetten lassen..ob die Einsätze für Dein Buchsenmaß passen kann ich nicht sagen, liegt im Keller.

Die unteren Einsätze lassen sich allerdings sehr einfach auch mit ner Flex und ner Feile selbst herstellen.

Solltest Du Interesse haben, dann kann ich dat Ding mal suchen...wenn es damit nicht rausgeht, dann würde ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich die Buchse nicht ausreiben lassen würde...es wird aber wohl fast keinen Shop geben, der so viele Reibahlen in der Werkstatt hat. Alternativ halt das Sägeblatt...und viertelsweise eingesägt..

VG
peru


----------



## ceo (25. Oktober 2015)

@peru73 das tool sieht hilfreich aus. wäre klasse, wenn du es finden und messen könntest. für welchen rahmen hast du es machen lassen? 


und warum hat ein titanrahmen wie das xizang überhaupt eine solche hülse? wäre das sitzrohr sonst nicht ausreichend stabil? ist es aus gewichtsgründen, damit eine dünnere leichtere stütze eingebaut werden kann  ist es, damit die hülse festklebt statt der stütze???? ich verstehe die bedeutung des teils nicht


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Oktober 2015)

...isch gucke!! Das Toll ist aber ursprünglich für Gabelbuchsen gedacht..dafür wurde es auch angefertigt...

Hat gm12345...doch schon geschrieben. Ist eine Reduzierhülse, weil die 27,0 mit Hülse damals immer noch leichter war als eine 29,X Stütze..

Bei solchen Details darf man sich bei GT nicht fragen...viellleicht hatten die Russen damals nur Titan -Rohr in dem Maß..

VG
peru


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem "Rückwärts-zieher" könnte klappen. Sehe da nur das weiche Aluminium als mögliches Problem.

Eisspray auf der Hülse könnte noch zusätzlich helfen.
Auch mal gut mit WD40 einsprühen und einwirken lassen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## ceo (26. Oktober 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> .Ist eine Reduzierhülse, weil die 27,0 mit Hülse damals immer noch leichter war als eine 29,X Stütze..


also wenn die hülse einmal raus ist, muss aus stabilitäts- oder korrosionsgründen nicht unbedingt wieder eine rein  ?

hatte eigentlich noch nie einer hier dieses problem???


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Oktober 2015)

Diese Buchsen haben ja eine nicht unerhebliche Stabilität.
Ich meine aber es sollte möglich sein die "nach innen aufzurollen".
Mit der KoBiZa oben am Bund packen und versuchen "eine Brezel" zu formen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (26. Oktober 2015)

Kann Dir leider bei Deinem Problem nicht helfen.  Mein 93/94er, das ich kürzlich verkauft habe, hatte auch so eine Hülse - wie ich gerade durch alte Bilder festgestellt habe. 

Vielleicht kann Dir @Edelziege einen guten Tipp geben.


----------



## Edelziege (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin,

das Rohr ist zu dünnwandig, um ohne Hülse zu funktionieren. Da muß auf jeden Fall eine Neue rein.

Um die Hülse zu entfernen, im Zweifelsfall einen Eimer mit Rohrfrei bzw. Natronlauge ansetzen und das Ende des Sitzrohres ein paar Tage drin stehen lassen. Dann hat sich die Hülse erledigt. Vorher aber bitte kundig machen, was man bei Natronlauge beachten muß! Das Zeug ist nicht ungefährlich.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ceo (26. Oktober 2015)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Um die Hülse zu entfernen, im Zweifelsfall einen Eimer mit Rohrfrei bzw. Natronlauge ansetzen und das Ende des Sitzrohres ein paar Tage drin stehen lassen.


@Edelziege danke für diesen tipp. wie würdest du's zuerst versuchen, bevor man chemie ins spiel bringt?
ist die "brezelidee" von @Heiko_Herbsleb bei einer 10cm hülse aus deiner sicht machbar?

sind die shims bei xizangs eingeklebt?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2015)

Sry Doppelpost (smartphone) :-(


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Oktober 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> ... habe mit einer alten speiche ermittelt, dass die hülse ca. 10cm lang ist. wie meinst du "verbindlich"?


Der Satz mit "verbindlich" sollte dahingehend enden, ob das Teil verbindlich verklebt ist. Habe dann noch mal gelesen, das ganze fallen gelassen und vergessen, den Satzanfang zu löschen. Sorry.

Die Frage nach der Länge ging in die schon im Paket-Thread angedeutete Richtung, ob die Hülse vielleicht an einer Stelle endet, wo man mit einem Winkel druntergreifen könnte, um dann ähnlich vorzugehen, wie peru73 vorgeschlagen hat.

Ohne das Teil von peru73 würde ich mit einem kugelförmigen Schleifaufsatz an der Stelle, wo im Sitzrohr das Loch zum Oberrohr ist ein Loch in die Hülse schleifen. Dort würde ich ein langes, winkelförmiges Stahlteil ansetzen, was obererhalb des Abschluses des Sitzrohres gleichfalls einen Winkel hat. Also z. B. eine Gewindestange, wo man unten irgend ein als Dorn verwendbares Stahlteil anschraubt und oben einfach eine massive Unterlegscheibe. Dann würde ich versuchen, das ganze mit einem Hammer nach oben zu schlagen.

Wenn das Ding aber richtig eingeklebt ist, wird das nichts. Auch das peru73-Werkzeug wird dann nicht helfen. Dann hilft nur noch Chemie oder Zerspanen. Ich habe da Erfahrung : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-thread-gt-bravado-1997.757502/#post-13040000

Edit: Wenn es verklebt ist, hilft nicht mal Zerspanen.

Nochmal Edit: Geht der Schlitz an der Hülse bis unten durch?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2015)

Kommt ganz drauf an mit was es eingeklebt ist... Wenn es eingeklebt ist, dann ist das Auflösen vom Aluminium wohl die beste Lösung (Edelziege).

Mit "roher" Gewalt (Ausziehwerkzeug) würde ich da wohl doch nicht dran gehen. Bzw.es nur mit guter Vorarbeit probieren (Hülse gut mit Kriechöl und abkühlen). Man merkt dann schon recht schnell ob was geht oder nicht. 

Aber die Variante ohne Krafteinwirkung mit Natronlauge ist da doch die Elegantere, ich würde es nun auch so ausprobieren. Bin da auch nicht drauf gekommen, finde es aber nun die sinnvollste Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Oktober 2015)

Noch zur Brezel-Methode: Nachdem ich die verlinkte Sattelstütze aufgesägt habe, ist zunächst mal gar nichts passiert. Ich habe sie dann mit einer Zange gepackt und eine Seite am Schlitz nach innen gewuchtet. Dann hat es höchbar geknackt bzw. geknallt, womit sich die Stütze dem Grunde nach vom Sitzrohr gelöst hat. Dann habe ich nochmal WD-40 und was es sonst noch so gibt draufgekippt. Nach einer Weile ließ sich das Rohr mit der Zange eine Winzigkeit drehen. Ich habe sie dann erst einen viertel Millimeter, dann einen halben usw. hin und her bewegt, damit sich die Löse- und Schmiermittel dazwischenarbeiten konnten. Dann waren schnell immer weitere Drehungen möglich und am Ende ließ sich sich relativ leicht herausziehen.

Mein Rahmen war allerdings ein recht massives Stahl-Teil zum Materialwert von 50 Euro.

Wenn man mit einem Schleifaufsatz mit relativ großem Durchmesser längliche Nuten in die Hülse schleift, so dass man nicht ganz duchschleift, müsste man die Hülse doch so weit destabilisieren können, dass man sie am Ende herausrollen kann. Es sei denn, sie ist wirklich vollflächig verklebt.

Man müsste verbindlich wissen, ob und, wenn ja, wie die Hülse verklebt ist.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Oktober 2015)

Zur Natronlauge: Besteht der Rahmen nicht aus einer Titan-Aluminium-Legierung? Ist er gegen die Lauge wirklich unempfindlich?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Zur Natronlauge: Besteht der Rahmen nicht aus einer Titan-Aluminium-Legierung? Ist er gegen die Lauge wirklich unempfindlich?



Ein geringer Anteil Aluminium ist drin. Sollte aber nichts ausmachen, Titan ist Laugenbeständig.

Vielleicht kann aber @Edelziege noch etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Rahbari (26. Oktober 2015)

3% Alu, 2.5% Vanadium, 94.5% Titan

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/8/6/5/_/original/Xizang-Info_1995-7.jpg?0

http://www.rewel.com/Testberichte/TB_Seiten/alles_ueber_titan.htm


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2015)

Rahbari schrieb:


> 3% Alu, 2.5% Vanadium.
> 
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/8/6/5/_/original/Xizang-Info_1995-7.jpg?0




Richtig, Ti 3AL 2,5V
3.7195

Ist Beständig gegen Säuren + Laugen (reduzierten Säuren)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Oktober 2015)

....die Chemie wird allerdings die Oberfläche verändern..die wird dann aussehen wie die vom Lightning....hatten wir schon mal, da wollte jemand mit sowas Lack und Klebereste loswerden..danach war der Rahmen matt...nur so als Hinweis...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Oktober 2015)

Bleibt als nächste Maßnahme nur die kriminalistische Kleinarbeit: Kleber ja oder nein? Was für Kleber, empfindlich gegen Wärme oder Lösungsmittel?

Wenn lösungsmittelempfindlicher Kleber dran ist, würde die Brezel-Methode plus immer wieder Lösungsmittel anwenden. Bei hitzeempfindlichen Kleber würde ich gleichfalls die Brezel-Methode anwenden bei jeweils punktueller, minimalinvasiver Erhitzung mit einem heißen Nagel oder Meisel ohne direkte Berührung zum Rahmen. Eine größere Erhitzung des Rahmens wäre mir zuwider.

Wenn das nicht geht, sanft an- oder rausschleifen.

Ist eine Menge ekliger Fummelei, aber übers Wochenende sollte das Teil raus sein.


----------



## ceo (27. Oktober 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ....die Chemie wird allerdings die Oberfläche verändern..die wird dann aussehen wie die vom Lightning...	   ..danach war der Rahmen matt...


shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  das sollte auch nicht passieren? gibt's davon bilder? könnte man das problemlos wieder aufpolieren?



Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Bleibt als nächste Maßnahme nur die kriminalistische Kleinarbeit: Kleber ja oder nein? Was für Kleber, empfindlich gegen Wärme oder Lösungsmittel?
> 
> Wenn lösungsmittelempfindlicher Kleber dran ist, würde die Brezel-Methode plus immer wieder Lösungsmittel anwenden. Bei hitzeempfindlichen Kleber würde ich gleichfalls die Brezel-Methode anwenden bei jeweils punktueller, minimalinvasiver Erhitzung mit einem heißen Nagel oder Meisel ohne direkte Berührung zum Rahmen. Eine größere Erhitzung des Rahmens wäre mir zuwider.



die brezelmethode ist wahrscheinlich eher ungünstig, da die hülse zwar ca. 100mm lang, aber nur so weit geschlitzt ist wie der rahmen (35mm). ein sägeblatt im rahmen möchte ich - wenn möglich - umgehen. habe doch zu viel schiss, das titan zu vermacken. gestern abend habe ich kurz bei georg (@Edelziege) angerufen, erste tendenz war ausreiben. dazu bräuchte ich externe hilfe oder ich müsste mir eine reibahle kaufen. aufsägen fanden wir beide tendenziell gefährlich. dann ging es vorrangig um die details der chemie-(auf)lösung. kräftige mischung von abflussreiniger (z.b. drano, wie zum abbeizen von eloxfarben) und paar tage das sitzrohr drin stehen lassen, allerdings ging es in dem gespräch nicht um eine mögliche mattierung. das würde ich schon blöd finden (abhängig davon, wie leicht es sich beheben liesse). falls die hülse eingeklebt ist (ich glaube, ich habe im forum mal sowas gelesen), handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um 90er jahre 2k-klebstoff, der auf der titaninnenseite gar keine allzu große haftung haben sollte. laut georg könne man ihn (falls vorhanden) einfach abschaben, sofern die lästige hülse erstmal raus ist.



Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding aber richtig eingeklebt ist, wird das nichts. Auch das peru73-Werkzeug wird dann nicht helfen. Dann hilft nur noch Chemie oder Zerspanen. Ich habe da Erfahrung : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-thread-gt-bravado-1997.757502/#post-13040000
> Edit: Wenn es verklebt ist, hilft nicht mal Zerspanen.



habe auch schon festgegammelte stützen und innenlager aus verschiedenen rahmen herausoperiert, mit hitze/kälte, cola, rostlöser, langem hebel und geduld. das waren zwar auch verschiedene materialien (meist stahl oder alu), aber eben nie titan, also auch nie soo teuer. bin bei titan völlig grün hinter den ohren und dementsprechend unsicher. habe bloß irgendwann mal 'ne titanschraube gekürzt, das war aufwendiger als erwartet.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Oktober 2015)

...Bilder gibts keine, ich hab ihn mir persönlich angesehen, der stand sellemals in CO zum Verkauf...

Natürlich könnte man das wieder aufpolieren, aber ob es wieder genauso wird wie der Rest weiß nur der liebe Gott.

Was auch noch möglich ist, wäre ein Alurohr auf das Innenmaß drehen, an der Hülse anschweißen und dann das Rohr über eine Bohrung und ein durchgestecktes Rohr drehen / ausschlagen...zumindest als weitere theoretische Möglichkeit...

Ich hatte ja auch schon 3 Edge ti und bei mir waren die Hülsen immer lose, nie verklebt, nur mal so zur Info. Die ließen sich immer leicht mit der Hand rausziehen.

Ob Du ne Hülse aus Stahl / Alu oder Titan raussägst ist doch völlig wurscht, die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und das benötigte Feingefühl bleiben doch gleich. Und mit nem Sägeblatt sägst Du so schnell den Rahmen nicht durch. Und mit Feingefühl geht das schon, auch bei ner 10 cm Hülse. Ich wär schon lang mit dem Sägeblatt dran...und wenn du ne kleine Macke reinbringst, dann kannst immer noch die Reibahle nehmen oder Dir ne individuelle Reduzierhülse machen lassen...

wegen dem Ausschläger guck ich morgen..

VG
peru


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe meine Sattelstütze mit einer Säge seziert und muss ehrlicherweise sagen, dass ich dabei schon etwas den Rahmen lediert habe. Völlig parallel zu sägen ist, auch wenn man versucht, dem Verziehen entgegenzuwirken, kaum möglich. Bei dem dicken Stahlgeröhr des Spät-Bravado war das aber nicht so schlimm. Für einen edlen Titanrahmen würde ich keine Säge nehmen. Lieber einen Tag mehr investieren und mit Reibeahle oder eben Schleifaufsatz arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ovale "Ei" mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle heraus zu bekommen könnte auch spaßig werden ...
Müsste man schauen das man wirklich die zwei eingebogenen Enden am Schlitz weg bekommt.
Ansonsten halt mit einer normalen Reibahle nach der Sägeblatt - Prozedur die Oberfläche wieder sauber machen.

Falls es wirklich nicht eingeklebt ist versuch es doch wirklich mal mit extremer Abkühlung und dann mit einem "Abzieher". Härtere Geschütze kannst dann immer noch auffahren...
Den Abzieher kannst dir ggf. von einer Werkstatt leihen. Zylinderstiftabzieher könntest du dafür umfunktionieren. Und auch für den Fall das ich mich wiederholen sollte... kühle es vorher ab...


----------



## Seegrufti (28. Oktober 2015)

Auflösen mit NaOH erfordert nicht zwingend, den Rahmen darin zu baden. Ich hab aus einem alten Rocky Stahlrahmen die Reste der Stütze rausgelöst, indem ich unter dem Ende der Aluhülse das Sitzrohr verschlossen habe. Dazu stopfte ich zerknüllte Zeitung rein und vergoss das dicht mit Kerzenwachs. In den oberen Teil des Rohr Natronlauge füllen, blubbern lassen und gut war. Verstellbare Reibahle halte ich auch für möglich.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwann läuft die Lorke aber ins Oberrohr. Ich würde eher den Rahmen auf den Kopf stellen, drunter eine Schale, Watte mit der Lauge tränken, in die Hülse stopfen und öfters mal wechseln.


----------



## Rahbari (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das Teil erst raus ist: mein 1990er Xizang hat keins und die 25 Jahre hat er trotzdem gehalten. Sattelstützendurchmesser 29.8mm, super.


----------



## ceo (29. Oktober 2015)

Edelziege schrieb:


> das Rohr ist zu dünnwandig, um ohne Hülse zu funktionieren. Da muß auf jeden Fall eine Neue rein.


vs.


Rahbari schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil erst raus ist: mein 1990er Xizang hat keins und die 25 Jahre hat er trotzdem gehalten.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. Oktober 2015)

Na ja, eine Reduzierhülse hat den Vorteil, dass die Sattelstütze nicht festbäckt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Der musste jetzt einfach raus.


----------



## Rahbari (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich haue bei mir aber ne Hülse rein. Will lieber 27.2 und GT wird sich schon was bei gedacht haben, die Hülse in späteren Generationen einzusetzen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

also der Chip des Ausschlägers ist 34 mm breit, also eher nix für Deine Zwecke...wie gesagt, ist allerdings recht leicht selbst zu bauen...

VG
peru


----------



## ceo (2. November 2015)

vor der variante mit ätznatron habe ich respekt. falls ich es so mache wie in dem video, womit dichte ich das innenlager ab? möchte nicht, das die brühe ständig unten raus läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. November 2015)

das sieht ja recht fies aus. ich habe das problem mit einer alustütze in einem karakoram (stahl) und mir hat man hier im forum noch zu cola, bzw. bremsflüssigkeit (löst scheinbar aber den lack an) geraten. schon probiert? das würde ich vor so einem chemiwaffeneinsatz noch probieren. 

eins habe ich noch nicht verstanden: 
welche innendurchmesser hat die hülse, bzw. warum soll sie raus?
bei mir ist weder im xizang, noch im lightning eine hülse verbaut.


----------



## Totoxl (2. November 2015)

Ich gebe auch mal mein Senf zum Thema ab, bin zufällig auf das Thema gestoßen. Ich würde es mit reiben versuchen, geht langsam Stück für Stück. Ich weiß Sattelstützreiben haben nicht alle Radläden auf Lager und hier kommt jetzt mein Tipp. Ich musste selbst mal ne Sattelrohr ein Stück aufreiben und bin nach langer Suche in einer LKW Werkstatt fündig geworden. Die haben verstellbare Reiben un verschiedenen Größen um Buchsen auszureiben. Mühselig, aber sanft.


----------



## ceo (2. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe das problem mit einer alustütze in einem karakoram (stahl) und mir hat man hier im forum noch zu cola, bzw. bremsflüssigkeit (löst scheinbar aber den lack an) geraten. schon probiert?


ja mit cola, hitze, rostlöser und geduld bei stahl oder alurahmenhabe ich erfahrungen, ich glaube ich hatte auch was dazu geschrieben (weiss nur gerade nicht mehr wo). allerdings habe ich es ziemlich sicher nicht mit korrosion sondern mit 90er jahre 2k-kleber zu tun. dem dürfte cola egal sein. interessant finde ich im video die verfahrensweise, das gift von oben einzufüllen. falls ich bei meinem xizang so vorgehe, müsste ich "nur" unten alles zumachen und den rahmen natronsicher verpacken, um theoretisch eine mattierung durch das zeug möglichst zu vermeiden. ist z.b. silikon resistent gegen ätznatron? wie ist es mit frischhaltefolie (strechfolie)? womit dichte und verpacke ich meinen rahmen, wenn ich so eine aktion wie im video starten will? was ist wirklich dicht und sicher???

der rahmen im video ist im übrigen ein richter 8.0 sozusagen der bruder des karakorams. er hat nur das problem, dass die stütze nicht greifbar ist. wenn sie aber oben noch herausschaut, kann man den rahmen getrost überkopf stellen, übers innenlager voll cola schütten. nach zwei/drei tagen (ggf. früher oder später) alles ausschütten, die stütze in den schraubstock (alubacken!) und versuchen, den rahmen um das sitzrohr zu drehen. selbst wenn es nur knackt ist das ein erfolg, weil die korrodierte verbindung anfängt nachzugeben. wenn's nicht beim ersten mal klappt, einfach wieder cola rein und von vorn. habe schon 3 rahmen so gerettet, bei zweien sogar die stütze.

dot4/5 würde ich unbedingt vermeiden. habe mal in einer oldtimerrestaurationswerkstatt gearbeitet. ein kollege musste uns kurzfristig verlassen nach einem fauxpas mit lack und bremsflüssigkeit. bei 'nem repaint wär's egal.



Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich gebe auch mal mein Senf zum Thema ab, bin zufällig auf das Thema gestoßen. Ich würde es mit reiben versuchen, geht langsam Stück für Stück. Ich weiß Sattelstützreiben haben nicht alle Radläden auf Lager und hier kommt jetzt mein Tipp. Ich musste selbst mal ne Sattelrohr ein Stück aufreiben und bin nach langer Suche in einer LKW Werkstatt fündig geworden. Die haben verstellbare Reiben un verschiedenen Größen um Buchsen auszureiben. Mühselig, aber sanft.



danke, nach einer lkw-werkstatt werde ich mal suchen. kennt jemand eine in/um köln?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. November 2015)

Warum willst Du es nicht mit dem Wattebausch versuchen, wie in #30 vorgeschlagen? Das mach viel weniger Sauerei und läuft nicht in die Rohre. Außerdem kannst Du besser kontrollieren, wie es aussieht.


----------



## ceo (2. November 2015)

oh, hast recht. irgendwie überlesen/nicht im hinterkopf behalten/vercheckt. trotzdem möchte ich bei benutzung von ätznatron den rahmen irgendwie einpacken.


----------



## Seegrufti (3. November 2015)

Klar ist, dass bei lösen der Aluhülse mit ziemlich konzentrierter Lauge das ganze schäumen wird (Wasserstoff) und auch spürbar warm wird. Ziemlich gefährliche Aktion, Schutzbrille(!!!!) und  Handschuhe, Badewanne o. ä. drunterstellen. Wie man im Film oben sieht kocht das ganze Zeug auf, wenn man viel konz. Lauge reintut. Mit einer druntergestellten Wanne könnte man von aussen abspülen und kühlen. Achtung: Die Dämpfe lassen einen husten (Rohrreiniger). Eher nicht im Badezimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. November 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> oh, hast recht. irgendwie überlesen/nicht im hinterkopf behalten/vercheckt. trotzdem möchte ich bei benutzung von ätznatron den rahmen irgendwie einpacken.



meine frage nach durchmesser der hülse, bzw. dem grund warum sie raus muss hast du auch überlesen 

trägt zur lösung nix bei bei, interessiert mich aber wegen des rohrdrchmessers des sitzrohrs.


----------



## ceo (3. November 2015)

der grund warum die hülse raus muss steht im ersten post. sie ist verformt. aussendurchmesser des sitzrohrs ist 31,8mm.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. November 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> ... trotzdem möchte ich bei benutzung von ätznatron den rahmen irgendwie einpacken.


Ja klar. Vielleicht geht Kerzen- oder Bienenwachs (testen). An einer Speiche einen Korken (gleich mit einem Bindfaden sichern!) oder gleich einen knetweichen Wachspfropfen hinein, dann mit Wachs fixieren und alles gleichmäßig und dicht zutröpfeln. Auch alle anderen Stellen mit Wachs versiegeln. Besser auch den oberen Rand, selbst wenn dort die Hülse nicht aufgelöst wird. Ich denke, wenn oben 5 mm von der Hülse bleiben, bekommt man die raus. Aber das Rahmenmaterial wird im sichtbaren Bereich nicht angegriffen.

Und bei allen Aktionen würde ich den Rahmen nie aufrecht stehen lassen, damit nichts unkontrolliert hineinläuft, bestenfalls leicht angekippt legen. Wenn die Ätze kommt aber immer mit der Öffnung nach unten. Man muss bedenken: Wenn die Hülse durch ist, läuft das Zeug durch das entstehende Loch ins Oberrohr und von da aus weiter.

Es muss auch Lacke geben, die gegen Natronlauge resistent sind. Ich habe im finsteren Mittelalter in einer Druck-Manufaktur gearbeitet. Dort wurden Druckplatten für den Offset-Druck noch wie folgt hergestellt: 1. Platte mit besagtem Lack beschichten. 2. Mit der Druckseite belichteter und entwickelter Film darauf. 3. Mit UV-Lampe bestrahlen, damit der Lack an den Stellen ohne Schwärzung im Film aushärtet. 4. Nicht gehärteten Lack mit Wasser runterwaschen. 5. Die Platte in selbst angerührter Natronlauge (Natron-Schuppen + Wasser) schwenken, damit sie an den Stellen, wo keine Lack mehr ist, angeätzt wird, dabei mit einem Wattebausch nachhelfen. 6. Restlack mit irgend etwas (keine Ahnung mehr, was) runterwaschen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, war die Natronlauge selbst fast geruchlos.

Meiner Erinnerung nach, wird es bei der Reaktion der Natronlauge mit dem Alu nicht warm oder gar heiß. Es schäumt nur.

Bei Rohrreinigern muss man beachten, dass einige auch Phosphorsäure (auch geruchlos) oder sogar Salz- oder Schwefelsäure (nicht geruchlos, sondern wie ein Hammerschlag auf die Nase) enthalten.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Resistenz des Materials an den Schweiß- oder Lötstellen aus?

Ich persönlich würde vor dem Einsatz mit Chemiewaffen die Hülse mit einem Schleifaufsatz so dünn wie möglich schleifen, um das Gematsche möglichst kurz zu halten. Vielleicht reicht es dann sogar, die Lauge mit einem Pinsel auf die angeschliffenen Riefen zu pinseln. Selbst, wenn danach noch Streifen der Hülse bleiben, sollte man die dann rausbekommen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. November 2015)

Prinzipiell sind die verstellbaren Reibahlen ja auch nicht so teuer... Weil du nach einer LKW Werkstatt gefragt hattest.

Wenn du technisch da ein Händchen hast könntest du es auch so tun. Wenn du dies nicht hast, könnte es (wie bereits geschrieben) "spaßig" werden.

Vor den Chemiekeulen habe ich auch Respekt. Auch wenn es, wenn man richtig vorbereitet ist, sicher die eleganteste Lösung ist.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin. Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## Seegrufti (3. November 2015)

aus www.chemieonline.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209009

zum Thema Alusattelstütze auflösen(!)

_Massives Aluminium leitet zwar anfangs die Reaktionswärme noch ab, aber ein Nachheizen halte ich für nicht angemessen.Es kann nur erforderlich sein, anfangs die Passivschicht mechanisch lokal zu verletzen, um die Reaktion in Gang zu bringen. Zur Exothermie siehe:
Literaturinfos zu den kalorischen Daten:Bildungsenthalpie von Wasser (- 68,3 kcal/mol) aus Unterlagen zum Chemical Reactivity Workshop
Bildungsenthalpie von Aluminiumhydroxid (- 307 kcal/mol) aus John A. Dean, Lange´s Handbook of Chemistry, 12 th Edition, 1979
Reaktionswärme der Wasseranlagerung an Aluminiumhydroxid (in aluminiumhydroxidhaltigen Zementen: 545 - 585 J/g), somit abgeschätzt zu 11 kcal/mol; aus:http://www.vdz-online.de/fileadmin/...che/KompendiumZementBeton/1-4_Hydratation.pdf S.123
Somit gesamte Reaktionswärme = Bildungsenthalpie Aluminiumhydroxid - 3 x Bildungsenthalpie Wasser + Reaktionswärme der Wasseranlagerung = 134,1 kcal/mol entsprechend 4967 kcal pro kg Aluminium im Ansatz_

Das Aluminiumion hat eine enorme Hydratationswärme, das Ganze setzt viel Energie frei, bei entsprechender Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit wird das schon warm bis heiss! Ich hab das schon mal gemacht, die Reaktion wurde immer heftiger und es hat ordentlich Lauge oben zum Rohr rausgekotzt. Allerdings ohne Lackschaden (altes Rocky Altitude Stahl-HT).


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. November 2015)

Seegrufti schrieb:


> ... 4967 kcal pro kg Aluminium ...


Ok, macht bezogen auf 50 g Hülse dann 250 kcal. Wahrscheinlich war das Zeugs bei der Druckplattenherstellung ziemlich stark verdünnt.


----------



## Seegrufti (3. November 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Angaben einer Überprüfung durch einen Phys-Chemiker standhalten. Ich hab's nur zitiert. Qualitativ scheint's richtig zu sein. Metalle auflösen heizt gut ein.

Aber: Wenn schon Thermodynamik, dann sollte die Bildungswärme von Wasserstoff auch auftauchen, es entsteht schliesslich H2. Der entweicht, also wird man die Verdampfungswärme für Wasserstoffgas aufbringen müssen. Und chemisch korrekt bildet sich auch kein Aluminiumhydroxyd, sondern Na-Tetrahydroxoaluminat. Bitte alles weitere im Skript Phys-Chemie nachlesen.


----------



## Rahbari (18. November 2015)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten, @ceo ?


----------



## ceo (18. November 2015)

hab's aus prokrastinativem respekt der aktion gegenüber vorerst nicht angegangen, erstmal ein anderes gt-projekt fertiggestellt und einen langjährigen freund so sehr froh gemacht. trotzdem guckt es mich jeden tag an. einzig eine leichte steinbach gabel habe ich ersteigert, die dem rahmen gut steht. das löst aber das shim-problem auch nicht


----------



## Raze (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo, wenn Du die Hülse noch drin hast, kannst Du dich bei mir melden. Ich habe schon 2 Aluhülsen aus meinen Titanrahmen ohne Kratzer und Verfärbungen rausgemacht und durch Plastik-Shims ersetzt. "Gesund" ist jedoch etwas anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (7. Februar 2016)

ja, noch ist sie drin. @Raze wie bist du vorgegangen?


----------



## epic2006 (16. Februar 2016)

Das ist hier alles zu wissenschaftlich. Sitzrohr unten verschließen, Ordentlich Drano rein, Wasser hinterher und bislang warten. Das ganze Ding brodelt und wird warm, das Alu löst sich auf. Evtl die Prozedur wiederholen.
Sollte was aus dem Sitzrohr oben rauslaufen, spült man es eben ab und gut is. Dauert ungefähr ne Stunde und die Hülse ist Geschichte, der Rahmen innen evtl etwas matter, aber wen interessiert das?

Das Ganze bitte draußen machen und die Brühe nachher in's Klo.

Macht nicht so'n Hermann, macht einfach. Es ist ein Fahrradrahmen und keine Atomkraftanlage die hier bearbeitet wird....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Juli 2016)

Ich will ja nicht drängeln, ...


----------



## Raze (22. April 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn Du die Hülse noch drin hast, kannst Du dich bei mir melden. Ich habe schon 2 Aluhülsen aus meinen Titanrahmen ohne Kratzer und Verfärbungen rausgemacht und durch Plastik-Shims ersetzt. "Gesund" ist jedoch etwas anderes...



Rahmen über Kopf aufhängen/ Bausch aus Polierwatte ins Sattelrohr/ mit stark Konz. Salzsäure aus der Apotheke und sehr großer Spritze immer wieder tränken/ in 2 Sunden ist der erste Rahmen startklar/ matt wird da nichts - warum auch?/ neuer Shim muss rein.


----------

